# PJ-260



## bigblackmastiff (May 11, 2007)

There is what appears to be a pretty incredible deal on a PJ-260 project in the back of Sport Aviation Magazine this month. I've really always liked this design and the sportwing. I just hate that i can't go for it... already have two projects and i think the third would get me in hot water.
The ad notes that the plane has the ribs and spars. I think the ribs will be stamped aluminum but some were wood. Also it said the fuselage and tail group are ready for covering. Instruments for both pits, flying wires included, engine included. I dont have the ad in front of me but it was around $6500.


Check out www.pj260.comfor more info and photos of this classic 60's homebuilt bipe.








*Edited by: bigblackmastiff *


----------

